# help with a cage having to rehouse my tiel



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

*quick response needed help with a cage having to rehouse my tiel*

i am having to rehouse my tile to my room and as my prtto cage wont fit up there i am looking for a cage as big as posible to fit in my room, i really dont want to have to but i think a down size in cage would be better than being scared when he comes out, 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320295377150

will this be ok quick as pos anaswer so i get it this week, i really dsont want to have to but the parrot cage wont fit in my room, 

i feel awwfull,


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

14 inches seems pretty skimpy in width, but from what people have told me over the last few weeks you can sacrifice space if the cage is essentially just for sleeping and eating.

What I would do if that's all you could fit in your room is buy a desktop perch or playgym and put it wherever you can, so you can let Jojo out for most of the day. I'm no expert, but those are my two cents. From what I've seen you say around the forum you usually have Jojo out of the cage anyway, so it might be fine?

Don't feel bad, you're doing the best you can in a situation that's pretty much beyond your control.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks  i have seen one in argos, i might get that i have a perch for my desk, i just worry if i let him out on his own h may hert himself, i can allways get him out and stay with him for an hour the come downstairs ? i guess that is he has to be pushed up to my room then so do i, 

i got him otu today after i thought i was maing a break thorugh yesterday and he was jiitery and and all flappy, 

he has started a new game of chewing my fingers lol bu i guess this is just exploring


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thats more for parakeets ( or even smaller birds)

I have a cage like that And I tried to house One baby tiel in it - DID not work the door isn't wide enough for them to get in and out - and that was a baby 

I only use it for the Budgies when i absolutely have to - so its sitting in my basement collecting dust


not sure how much you can spend, and i'm not sure the difference between CM and INChes lol but just from looking at the picture 

I'd go more with a cage like this 

it doesn't take up much space and its a nice size for a cockatiel Specially if its mainly only used to sleep in and when your not home, or in your room .


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...00001151&langId=-1&searchTerms=cockatiel+cage

thank you, does this one look ok ? i'm getting it tomoz and will save for bigger


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

elijahfan said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...00001151&langId=-1&searchTerms=cockatiel+cage
> 
> thank you, does this one look ok ? i'm getting it tomoz and will save for bigger


yes that one looks better 
speically if it's only going to be temporary


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i hope to find one, and no iwill not use the sand paper perches it comes wth as i know that it damages them, i read they dont need sand of grit to aid digestion 

i am soo upset tonight i have been shacking crying i feel i have let him down


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no you have not let him down i think he will be happy no matter where you have him if you can i would place the cage near the window many people have there birds in the bedroom


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I was looking at that very cage last night at petsmart. It's actually quite nice and i think your tiel will be quite comfortable in it. If i didn't already have a cage for squit i would have considered that one a candidate. I think he will quite like his new digs....no worries keep showing him the love and where he sleeps isn't that big a deal

Mikey


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't be sad, even if he's in a smaller cage you still give him lots of love and attention. I always put my rats by the window so they can watch 'animal TV', and I've put Harl's tabletop perch next to my computer facing out onto the window, and he's really enjoying watching the trees and wild birds. As long as they have toys, the window and you to watch he shouldn't be unhappy. Animals are great at amusing themselves.

You're doing all you can for him and I'm sure he knows that and appreciates it - he'll probably love having a different cage to explore just for the change!

If you're ever curious to change the cm measurements into in, you can google 'inches to centimetres converter' and find a few good metric conversion calculators. I did that for my recent online uni physics test, hee hee.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a good site for a conversion chart i use all the time it,s great
http://www.sciencemadesimple.com/conversions.html


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you, he is no in his cage  it has a kinda draw bridge so he can walk in and out no where for water yet so i used his treat bowl, i will take pics i boutgh him a play gym which he enjoyed looking at with me while we both worked out how to put it together he then just played with a loose toy lol 

so i now have a pig parrot cage for sale with loads of extras lol, i ahe put it on a budgoe forum i am with but not sure where else to advertise it 

jojo is in the company of 5 budgies so he will have someone to tlk to  

i put one of his old toys and perches in thr cage to make it feel abit more homely


----------

